# Different types of printing on different types of garments



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can someone provide a comparison for different types of printing and the effects on different types of garments. It will be really helpful for upcoming inquiries in regards about the type of garments, instead of just the brand of blanks they should buy. I mean not everyone can start off with American Apparel. Since there are different types of printing now, not just plastisol, it'll be a great idea which garment will be great to used with that particular printing that will produce a great production. 

For example:
Plastisol---Great for 100% Cotton, Ringspun preffered, etc.
Discharge--Great for Heather garments

Now, I'm not sure if those are even accurate, but it'll be great if someone can shed their wisdom on this. If there are any pictures, or videos on Youtube you guys have and recommend as well, please share! That'll be a great visualization.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

We have printed pretty much every type of shirt with plastisol. But visit TSC site http://www.tscapparel.com/cgi-bin/l...l-sheets&frames=no&target=main&sponsor=000001

They have a good starting point for discharge and different types of materials. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using T-Shirt Forums


----------

